# Test PING, combien ?



## tremendus (4 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,
je me sers parfois de l'utilitaire de réseau afin de vérifier la "santé" de ma connection,
mais j'aimerai savoir quel est la "bonne" valeur ou la valeur satisfaisante en "ms"
que l'on devrait obtenir ?
Je suis en adsl 1024, si vous connaissez les valeurs pour les autres connections n'hésitez pas
car ça devrait interesser d'autres forumeurs.
Merci d'avance
@+


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2005)

Bonsoir
Je suis un peu bleu dans la technique !! C 'est la bande passante que tu veux vérifier ? si oui , voici un excellent site que j' ai trouvé sur ce merveilleux forum
http://mire.ipadsl.net
Cordialement


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2005)

C' est toujours moi désolé !!!  Je crois que j' ai trouvé 
www.grenouille.com      Tu auras les " ms "
J 'espère que j' ai bon ?


----------



## tremendus (5 Février 2005)

Merci Doudou, c'est ce genre de renseignement que je cherchais
mais je trouve que ce qu'il affiche par exemple (pour ce que j'ai) pour le 1024 club-internet
est bien vendeur, 35/38 ms ça m'a l'air bien au delà de ce que j'ai (env. 50 ms).
A votre avis ?
Vous avez combien vous chez vous ?


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour !
Heureux d' avoir pu te répondre juste !! je ne suis pas 1 as de la technique . Pour moi, je ne sais pas car je suis cablé chez NOOS et je tourne en 10 mégas .C 'est top pour un prix de 24,90 ¤ /mois car j' ai aussi NOOStv sinon le prix est de 10 ¤ de +
Bon samedi


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2005)

Oups !! j' ai trouvé

http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=268499&type=download&day=2005-02-05&month=2005-02-01


----------

